# ...



## 2pups622

....


----------



## LuvmySkippy

What a precious, gorgeous boy! I could just bury my face in that yummy white fur! We love you, Austin!!


----------



## Little G

He looks so coy in the second last pic.
what a cutie pie!


----------



## Angelab

Austin is wonderful and getting to be such a big boy.


----------



## Courtney

Work it boy! :wink:


----------



## Ms_P

Awww Austin you are such a hunk!


----------



## littleweed

Coy is the perfect word for what he looks like! Hubba Hubba! :lol:


----------



## TareG

What a big guy! You can tell his is totally working it!


----------



## iwannafurbaby

are his adorable and ive been wanting to ask this for a while what breed is he or what is he crossed with?


----------



## CooperChi

:love7: Aww, I just love Austin pictures!! He looks just like my Cooper


----------



## Jayne

Austin what great poses !!


----------



## 2pups622

Austin says thanks you


----------



## iwannafurbaby

i know ive already asked but what breed is he or is he a cross if he is full chi id like to say his very adorable and individule lol luv me


----------



## CooperChi

iwannafurbaby said:


> i know ive already asked but what breed is he or is he a cross if he is full chi id like to say his very adorable and individule lol luv me


I believe Austin is full chi


----------



## ilovesadie

Austin is so cute! Is he dancing in that third pic?


----------



## Guest

*Re: 7 month old supermodel !*



2pups622 said:


> austin did some posing for you all he said hes a big boy now 7 months in 5 days !! heres some pics i took tonight


he is a big boy isnt he


----------



## Guest

wow look at this pic i found, it look just like Austin if you imagine it all white.

Its a brittney spaniel chihuahua cross


----------



## 2pups622

that looks huge :shock: cute tho


----------



## Guest

doesnt look any bigger than austin


----------



## 2pups622

that dog is 10 pounds ??! that dog doesnt really look like him at all it has look hair like his austins face is squarer and his nose is shorter


----------



## CooperChi

jodiebradbury said:


> wow look at this pic i found, it look just like Austin if you imagine it all white.
> 
> Its a brittney spaniel chihuahua cross


wow this dog is a cutie!! I love the color of it's eyes!

But I don't think it looks much like Austin, besides it's coat  and expression


----------



## Guest

only difference is austins muzzle and the other dogs muzzle looks more chi than austins


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> only difference is austins muzzle and the other dogs muzzle looks more chi than austins :D[/quote]
> 
> are you serious that dog look nothing like a chi what is you point to this ?? austin looks like half the dogs here boss and cooper i dont get your point ?


----------



## Guest

lol cooper is a cross isnt he? :lol:


----------



## 2pups622

she doesnt know what is you point are we gonna start this again if you would like i wont show pics of austin again i dont see you point austin is NOT a mix so give up


----------



## CooperChi

:roll: Give it up


----------



## Guest

look I'm not getting at you, I think Austin is a cute dog but come on he isn't full chi, anyone can see that. I'm not saying you shouldn't be here and i'm not saying you shouldn't post, i'm just giving my opinion. Its allowed you know


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> look I'm not getting at you, I think Austin is a cute dog but come on he isn't full chi, anyone can see that. I'm not saying you shouldn't be here and i'm not saying you shouldn't post, i'm just giving my opinion. Its allowed you know


you can believe what you want but he is pure chi you posting pics of other dogs isnt gonna change that this wasnt a thread of is austin purebreed is was just pics of him and you just ruined it


----------



## Guest

I didn't ruin it, I think the cross looks very nice, even has similar markings as Austin, his are just lighter. Both beautiful dogs


----------



## 2pups622

the dog has nothing to do with this thread you could have started a new one about the dog


----------



## Guest

well it does really because i'm saying it looks alot like Austin, wouldnt really have been the same all on its own would it :wave:


----------



## Kari

I think the dog in the pic that Jodie posted is beautiful. :shock: And I think he and Austin really look alike, in a positive way. :wink: I think Mr. Peepers looks like a chi/min pin mix and he's still a beautiful doggy. :wink: Mixes are just as great as pures. :wave: 

But anyway, let's get the topic back on track. :wave: 

Austin is a cutie, he looks like he has the BEST personality ever!!!


----------



## 2pups622

ok well i dont think it looks like him deff not the same size all is it is that they both have spots and long hair


----------



## MYCHIBABY

Actually, I think they both look very similar. Except, the spaniel mix's ears stand up more than Austin's do. Maybe he's mixed with some other type of spanial that's ears are down more?


----------



## Guest

here see if these help you


----------



## 2pups622

are you serious !????!


----------



## CooperChi

Why don't you just drop it already. Feels like Jr.High again :roll: 
There are other chi's on this site who don't look the 'standard' and I don't see you harrassing them. Whether Austin is a pure breed or not, it doesn't really matter to you, so why do you feel the need to bring it up when the topic's already been discussed and you know it causes hard feelings?


----------



## Guest

yes i am deadly serious, Austin is a mix, he has to be, he doesn't even look 1/2 chi, He looks very very very cute (apart from when he is dressed to look pathetic) but he is not pure chi.

Come on you live in New York, you must see Chi's.


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> yes i am deadly serious, Austin is a mix, he has to be, he doesn't even look 1/2 chi, He looks very very very cute (apart from when he is dressed to look pathetic) but he is not pure chi.
> 
> Come on you live in New York, you must see Chi's.


well i think your the one that needs the glasses grow up get a life he is purebreed and you keep on saying isnt going to change that dont you EVER call my dog PATHETIC AGAIN !! how about you and take care of your dogs and stop bothering me and mine


----------



## Guest

CooperChi said:


> Why don't you just drop it already. Feels like Jr.High again :roll:
> There are other chi's on this site who don't look the 'standard' and I don't see you harrassing them. Whether Austin is a pure breed or not, it doesn't really matter to you, so why do you feel the need to bring it up when the topic's already been discussed and you know it causes hard feelings?



I never brought it up with other chi's because they don't try to pass them off as full breed. 

I never said your chi was pathetic I said you dress him to look pathetic, there is a difference.
your dog definetly isnt pathetic.


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> CooperChi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just drop it already. Feels like Jr.High again :roll:
> There are other chi's on this site who don't look the 'standard' and I don't see you harrassing them. Whether Austin is a pure breed or not, it doesn't really matter to you, so why do you feel the need to bring it up when the topic's already been discussed and you know it causes hard feelings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never brought it up with other chi's because they don't try to pass them off as full breed.
> 
> I never said your chi was pathetic I said you dress him to look pathetic, there is a difference.
> your dog definetly isnt pathetic.
Click to expand...


come on thats the same thing im not stupid


----------



## Guest

Oh no it definitely isn't the same thing.
Austin is NOT pathetic, he is a lovely cute dog, and I am amazed he lets you dress him the way you do, he must have a wonderful temperament and I would applaud you for that but i cant find the clapping emoticon  

When you dress him stupid outfits he looks pathetic, there is a big difference.


----------



## 2pups622

just grown up and give up goodbye thanks for rui*NI*ng my thread :wave:


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't call it ruing your thread I wouldn't even call it ruining your thread, I'd call it some usefull information, I'm not being nasty here no need to get so rude :roll:


----------



## 2pups622

wow i missed a letter


----------



## Guest

2pups622 said:


> how about you and take care of your dogs and stop bothering me and mine


In response to this coment, Pepi is asleep on the sofa and Roxy is trashing my room so they are ok thanks


----------



## 2pups622

and you still going what is your problem ! what are you getting out of this ?


----------



## Kurrazie

jodiebradbury

Why don't you leave her and her Chi alone. You should grow up and keep those opinions to yourself, as they are obviously hurtful comments for her.

I know for darned sure if I kept being told my chihuahua was a mix I'd go off the deep end.

Are you a profesional? Do you know every bone in a chihuahua's body and how its supposed to be shaped? I don't think so. 

I'm shocked at your behavior, like - what is your problem? Picking on people like that? I've never found a problem with you. 

Sorry Moderator's


----------



## Guest

I'm not getting anything out of this as you can see. 
I think it is showing a bad example for everyone to just ignore the fact he isn't full chi and just go along with what you say because they don't want to upset anyone. 
If someone was to come on here and see Austin and then go out and buy a dog the same as him thinking it was a chi I wouldn't be able to live with myself knowing I could have warned them. 
I would feel kind of responsible for the fact they got laughed at when they told people they had a chi. 
You see its kinda like care in the community


----------



## Kurrazie

Are you serious? They are MUCH better ways to go about it. "bad example" .. psh.


Again, Sorry Moderator's


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> I'm not getting anything out of this as you can see.
> I think it is showing a bad example for everyone to just ignore the fact he isn't full chi and just go along with what you say because they don't want to upset anyone.
> If someone was to come on here and see Austin and then go out and buy a dog the same as him thinking it was a chi I wouldn't be able to live with myself knowing I could have warned them.
> I would feel kind of responsible for the fact they got laughed at when they told people they had a chi.
> You see its kinda like care in the community


are you serious do you know austins parents? are you his breeder??did you deliver him?? do you know his lines NO so give up no one asked you to be the chihuahua police


----------



## Ms_P

The problem I have with your explaination Jodie is that you have been a member here for a long time and this has been gone over time and time again. 
There are enough mixes on this board that people show pics of and no one asks them what they are mixed with. So it just seems to me that you are dragging this out for your own purposes.
You are not impressing anyone.


----------



## Guest

I think everyone needs to calm down here, nothing to get mad about, I'm sure we can talk about this like adults.

So what are his lines?


----------



## Kurrazie

*2pups,* I know its hard, but just ignore her.. hopefully the mod's will close this thread so she can't upset you any longer.


----------



## Ms_P

jodiebradbury said:


> So what are his lines?


What difference does it make to you? 
You really need to get over yourself.


----------



## 2pups622

oh so you dont know his lines i thought you did since you know for sure hes a mix thanks for delivering him


----------



## Guest

For gods sake woman, look at him, he is a mix, he is more mixed than michael jacksons head


----------



## 2pups622

jodiebradbury said:


> For gods sake woman, look at him, he is a mix, he is more mixed than michael jacksons head


give up !


----------



## Kelly

Jodie, you are acting so childish! If the pictures of Austin bother you..do not look at them!
All you are doing is coming off as an incredibly rude and immature person!

2pups. Austin looks very cute


----------



## Guest

They don't bother me, but it isn't right to put across a cross breed as a pure breed. His pics dont bother me at all, like i said before he is a cute dog, but it is putting across a bad example to people saying he is pure breed, I know you were sold him as a pure breed and all i'm doing is trying to stop other people falling for the same trick.


----------



## 2pups622

give up


----------



## LittleHead

I think the basic things going on here are that:

1) More than likely, there is a small group of members here that do not believe Austin is a Full Chihuahua.

2) Those who *are* bothered by the claims of his Purebred-ness can't help but come in here and look at his pictures.

It's not gonna be a really good example, but it's kind of like when there's a huge accident and people are in their cars driving by....they really shouldn't looking with their faces pressed up against the windows but...we are _human_ and we're curious.


----------



## 2pups622

i agree but when someone says there dog is purebred then it should be done with its not there dog so they have no right to argue i listened to her and everyone Else's opinion they have never seen his parent and they don't know his breeder so all there posts are opinion mine are facts


----------



## Guest

oh right so now a dog is a chi just by someone saying it is. ohhhhh i never knew that, see why didn't you say that in the first place and we wouldn't have had to type as much.

do you like my cousins chi?


----------



## *Sarah*

hey I was curious did you ever actually see Austins parents btw do u like 2 of my chi's we have 4 2 are apple head 2 are deer above standard size and black hehe


----------



## 2pups622

yes i did see his parents i dont have to prove anything to anyof you who are you your nobody  *GIVE IT UP !!*


----------



## *Sarah*

how did you see them if he was shipped? just curious hun not getting at u


----------



## 2pups622

i want this thread closed do you think your funny posting a pic of a rotti ITS NOT GROW UP AND GET A FUCKING LIFE


----------



## sullysmum

Sometimes when the female is in heat a 'spare' male can get in and mate her without the knowledge of the breeder and before the chosen male has done his business, so in effect the pups can have several fathers, or they can be different looking from years ago when an accidental mating took place with past breeding where it might not have been an actual chi, ie 'Johnny has great grandads big nose' or ' susie has great grannys spots'?


----------



## LittleHead

^Exactly!!

My aunt and uncle have a "purebred chi" too...but he's freakin big. His two little sisters are sooo cute and small and skinny and his brother his a little bigger than the girls but is still adorable and than theres...him. :? 

That's the same thing my brother Mario said that females can get pregnant from more than one male and well, things can happen.


----------



## 2pups622

she only has chihuahuas and only 3 males who are all purebreed


----------



## Jayne

Idont see why we all have to get at each other, cant we just all get along and enjoy each others chis . That is what we are all here for isnt it!!?
I like everyone on here and dont have a problem with anyone but i dont agree in being so nasty to anyone , Austin is a cutie and is 2pups baby so lets just give her a break :wave:


----------



## LittleHead

2pups622 said:


> she only has chihuahuas and only 3 males who are all purebreed


Well, then there's a few things that can get done here..

1) You can keep taking beef from people who don't believe he's a full chi

2) You can "go along" and say "Sure!! his mom got pregnant from some other dog somehow!"

3) Just stick to posting pics of Austin at your forum so that no one here can say anything.


----------



## Vala

:shock: WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!! leave her alone!!! :x


----------



## *Sarah*

I dont think anyone is trying to be rude more state an opinion and even large chi's have chi characteristics but sadly in austin I cant see many which is why he looks a mix and could possibly be a throwback but he looks like he has some JR in him to me but thats just my opinion. no one has once said she doesnt love her dog just more why say he's pure bred when he doesnt appear to be and u can only say a dog is 100% pure bred if u have papers


----------



## 2pups622

LittleHead said:


> 2pups622 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she only has chihuahuas and only 3 males who are all purebreed
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then there's a few things that can get done here..
> 
> 1) You can keep taking beef from people who don't believe he's a full chi
> 
> 2) You can "go along" and say "Sure!! his mom got pregnant from some other dog somehow!"
> 
> 3) Just stick to posting pics of Austin at your forum so that no one here can say anything.
Click to expand...

how about people get a life 

i dont have to leave if i dont want to 

his mom didnt just get pregnant 

and i dont have to take any beef just in case everyone has forgotten ITS MY DOG


ya know what im editing this since there are more people that want me gone then to stay then im gone cause i dont have to put up with this 
if anyone wants me you know where to find me !


----------



## Guest

Jayne said:


> Idont see why we all have to get at each other, cant we just all get along and enjoy each others chis . That is what we are all here for isnt it!!?
> I like everyone on here and dont have a problem with anyone but i dont agree in being so nasty to anyone , Austin is a cutie and is 2pups baby so lets just give her a break :wave:


Where have I been nasty? I have been very polite through this.


----------



## Jayne

who said i was pointing the blame at you? feeling guilty


----------



## Guest

Jayne said:


> who said i was pointing the blame at you? feeling guilty


no but nobody else has been nasty either and seems as i have done the most posting the odds are that it is me, 
unless you mean 2pups cos she has been really mean to me


----------



## Jayne

i dont wanna fall out with anyone really but its sad that someone else feels they have to leave because of what people say


----------



## LittleHead

Jayne said:


> i dont wanna fall out with anyone really but its sad that someone else feels they have to leave because of what people say


True, but you've been here long enough ya know, this isn't the first time she's been confronted about his breed.


----------



## Ms_P

> ="LittleHead
> 
> True, but you've been here long enough ya know, this isn't the first time she's been confronted about his breed.


That's right. So what's the point in continuing on and on about it.

What's really sad is that people think it's fun to pick on other people KNOWING it's going to cause problems. 
All it shows is immaturity and selfishness.


----------



## Vala

Ms_P said:


> LittleHead said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but you've been here long enough ya know, this isn't the first time she's been confronted about his breed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. So what's the point in continuing on and on about it.
> 
> What's really sad is that people think it's fun to pick on other people KNOWING it's going to cause problems.
> All it shows is immaturity and selfishness.
Click to expand...

 :x Exactly...why drag it..and is always the same people. Bullies shouldn't be tolerated..if you don't like her dog..or don't believe her..then ignore her..not act stupid and make a mess. :?


----------



## *Sarah*

same people how exactly I havent seen Jodie say anything before and I think everyone here is dramatising someone's opinion and ur all taking it out of proportion.


----------



## Vala

:roll: If you think putting a pic of glasses is not taking it too far already..then you will never see why this is so wrong. What is it to you what he is or he isn't.....

is not your dog..
this forum is not purebred only...
she's not selling her dog or breeding it...
if she says is a purebred..then that's what it is..whether you believe it or not...
if you think she's being scammed..well that's your opinion...it's being said..and people KNOW it's being said...so why drag it...

WHAT IS IT TO YOU?

I only see how some people enjoy causing trouble...and talk about how the site has changed :roll: .


----------



## *Sarah*

maybe that was going to far but why claim a dog is purebred when she cant prove if he is or isnt, thats the only point if she doesnt want people to ask then why compair him to purebred chis all the time. I'm not getting at her just stating a fact. In my opinion he looks mixed thats it

one other thing Vala if it's beneath u why take a pop at Stitch looking like a fox arent u just doing the same thing even in jest?


----------



## Vala

nemochi said:


> maybe that was going to far but why claim a dog is purebred when she cant prove if he is or isnt, thats the only point if she doesnt want people to ask then why compair him to purebred chis all the time. I'm not getting at her just stating a fact. In my opinion he looks mixed thats it


and that has been said before...you were here long enough to know that those comments offend her...whatever you believe in...is not your business..is her dog..and people should respect what she says. Why do you wanna argue what he is or he isn't? she's not asking for your opinions...she doesn't need to prove it to anybody you and whoever else that ask..DIDN'T BUY THE DOG FOR HER..so what is it to you?


----------



## Vala

nemochi said:


> one other thing Vala if it's beneath u why take a pop at Stitch looking like a fox arent u just doing the same thing even in jest?


 :roll: I've call him that lots of time..just because he is cute and because of his color..you have called him a fox too... :roll:


----------



## *Sarah*

Then dont compare him to purebred chi's if she's unsure, Vala I'm not here to fight with u I stated my opinion she can tell me to shut up for all I care cos all it is, is my opinion.


----------



## Ms_P

Vala, 

Don't let these children suck you down to their level, it's not worth it.


----------



## Vala

:lol: I believe she already told EVERYONE to shut up..but people keep bringing it up...she doesn't have a doubt that he's a purebred...so HE IS..whether he looks like it to you or not.

Is not anyone's business but her own. :?


----------



## *Sarah*

Vala said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> one other thing Vala if it's beneath u why take a pop at Stitch looking like a fox arent u just doing the same thing even in jest?
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: I've call him that lots of time..just because he is cute and because of his color..you have called him a fox too... :roll:
Click to expand...

lol I know he looks like a fox thats why I generally find it funny cos to me he does look like one. It's the same as when I got PM's about Zero's eyes cos he looks strange at the camera but he's fine in reality and with him I'm just happy he's alive cos of what happened to his litter, maybe I just connected it with the other post my mistake and as I said I did previously think it was beneath u as u know I respect ur opinions


----------



## Kurrazie

...


----------



## Vala

I did mean it...he looks like a fox..and would totally steal him if i lived near...

Ms_P you have a point..but I just don't think is fair..that members who have been here long enough to know better act this way...is not fair to Lenora..she's a great member and she deserves better...everybody can have their opinions...but I wish people could respect each other.


----------



## *Sarah*

cant we agree to disagree over the issue and leave it at that, I came back to post some pics of my boys I stated one opinion and I'm surprised she thinks my opinion matters so much to leave.


----------



## Jessica

I haven't been posting much, but I really feel like I have to say this:

Jodie, I'm really suprised at you because you've been here for a while and you're not some innocent member asking if her dog is a mix or not. Yes, I can understand your point about misleading unknowledgeable members about "pure" chihuahuas. I don't know why you're so concerned though. People are encouraged to research about chihuahuas, besides some people don't even like the look of a "breed standard" chihuahua. To each their own! The AKC is the place for "purebreds" and CORRECT breed standards. If this was a purebred only and a "true" chihuahua standard forum, it would be a different story...but it's not, so why should we hassle someone and hurt their feelings. Austin's cute, she's sharing pictures, she's happy, he's happy! Simple as that!
This forum doesn't promote only purebred chihuahuas, so it doesn't really matter as many people resuce chihuahua mixes and crosses. One truly will rarely find a chihuahua the EXACT breed standard. We're just a bunch of furmum's loving our furbabies, why sweat the small stuff that doesn't really matter in this community?

*sigh* :roll:


----------



## Ms_P

Vala said:


> Ms_P you have a point..but I just don't think is fair..that members who have been here long enough to know better act this way...is not fair to Lenora..she's a great member and she deserves better...everybody can have their opinions...but I wish people could respect each other.


I agree. I didn't mean Lenora, she left a while ago. I was talking about the children that insist on taking every chance they get to drag this on and on.


----------



## my3angels

Locking this topic. I am really shocked at the behavior displayed on this thread.


----------

